# Morbark 2070



## defensiblespace (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase my first chipper and I found a 2005 Morbark 2070 with just under 2k hours for sale nearby. It has a Caterpillar 3054B Diesel 83HP engine and was apparently recently serviced. They are asking $16750 for it. 
I can't seem to find much info about this chipper online. It looks like maybe the earlier models were rated as 10 inch machines and the later ones are rated as 12 inch. Are these pretty solid machines and does the price seem right?


----------



## gorman (Nov 20, 2013)

That seems to be a reasonable price. If you really are serious and this is your first chipper then have the engine oil analyzed. Costs about $25. It could save you thousands.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 20, 2013)

defensiblespace said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first chipper and I found a 2005 Morbark 2070 with just under 2k hours for sale nearby. It has a Caterpillar 3054B Diesel 83HP engine and was apparently recently serviced. They are asking $16750 for it.
> I can't seem to find much info about this chipper online. It looks like maybe the earlier models were rated as 10 inch machines and the later ones are rated as 12 inch. Are these pretty solid machines and does the price seem right?


 I would stay away from that purchase, CARB (california air resource board ) will shut it down being thats it diesel and over 50HP and not a tier 4 motor...you will not be able to register it in CA

Talked to the Sac. bandit dealer today, they say bandit is sending them GAS motor chippers now because they are CA compliant..........I know it all just crazy and confusing


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 20, 2013)

BlackOakTreeServ said:


> I would stay away from that purchase, CARB (california air resource board ) will shut it down being thats it diesel and over 50HP and not a tier 4 motor...you will not be able to register it in CA
> 
> Talked to the Sac. bandit dealer today, they say bandit is sending them GAS motor chippers now because they are CA compliant..........I know it all just crazy and confusing



Yup, unless you are going to use it on your 5000 acre avocado ranch and never take it out on the road, then forget it.
Jeff


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 20, 2013)

So the engine is a tier 2. It's been registered with CARB since it was purchased in 2005. The CARB renewal is due in Feb 2015. The current owner is telling me that as long as I do a transfer of ownership with CARB within 30 days, it should be good indefinitely as long as I keep up with the renewals. I don't know crap about this CARB stuff. Quite frankly, I think its a bunch of BS. Why can't we let these perfectly good machines run their course? As for the oil analysis, where and how do I get that done?


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 21, 2013)

I have an older 2070 with a 66hp Wisconsin. 7" rating, 10" capacity. Unless they've changed the design, it's a one knife chipper. Cheap to operate, but it doesn't blow chips very far. I've replaced the drum bearings a couple of times in the past 6 years. Too often but we chip whatever will fit in the back end. Seems like way too much $$$ for that chipper with those hours. I'd wouldn't pay more than 10 grand.


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 21, 2013)

Grace Tree said:


> I have an older 2070 with a 66hp Wisconsin. 7" rating, 10" capacity. Unless they've changed the design, it's a one knife chipper. Cheap to operate, but it doesn't blow chips very far. I've replaced the drum bearings a couple of times in the past 6 years. Too often but we chip whatever will fit in the back end. Seems like way too much $$$ for that chipper with those hours. I'd wouldn't pay more than 10 grand.


Grace,
From what I can tell, they did change the design. This one has dual feed rollers and dual knives and is rated at 12". The infeed opening is actually 15" by 15", but the owner said it chips best up to 10".


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 21, 2013)

defensiblespace said:


> So the engine is a tier 2. It's been registered with CARB since it was purchased in 2005. The CARB renewal is due in Feb 2015. The current owner is telling me that as long as I do a transfer of ownership with CARB within 30 days, it should be good indefinitely as long as I keep up with the renewals. I don't know crap about this CARB stuff. Quite frankly, I think its a bunch of BS. Why can't we let these perfectly good machines run their course? As for the oil analysis, where and how do I get that done?


 

CARB renewal due Feb 2015, you can use it till feb 2015 thats for sure, but theres a good chance they wont let you renew after that, $16750 its a lot of money for just over a year use, and if they did let you renew for a few years more it will be done after that...they want tier 2 and tier 3 motors (diesels) not operating in CA

These machines will run there course, just not in CA

Your best bet is to call CARB and get more info on the regs for this chipper motor before you buy


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 21, 2013)

Grace Tree said:


> I have an older 2070 with a 66hp Wisconsin. 7" rating, 10" capacity. Unless they've changed the design, it's a one knife chipper. Cheap to operate, but it doesn't blow chips very far. I've replaced the drum bearings a couple of times in the past 6 years. Too often but we chip whatever will fit in the back end. Seems like way too much $$$ for that chipper with those hours. I'd wouldn't pay more than 10 grand.


 
A tree service in my area had the 10" mobark drum chipper and his bearings went out, drum shifted and hit anvil and caused 5K worth of damage

I agree, 16K seems to steep


----------



## defensiblespace (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the great help and info, especially pertaining to CARB compliance. I called CARB and they said they might renew the certification once, but not after that. Needless to say, I didn't buy the chipper.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 28, 2013)

Your welcome!
Go with a newer chipper thats CARB legal or go under 50HP and you will be safe.....just dont go smaller than a 9in, you will be working harder than you should with a 6in
exp. with those ponderosa, jeffrey, cedar and tamarack pine branches


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 28, 2013)

We just bite the bullet,,,This is my favorite grinder. Vermeer 672,,72HP Tier 2. About a year ago.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 28, 2013)

About six months ago it needed new injectors. Duetz has a seperate pump for each injector, so expensive. We demo'ed 60k machines but instead, put a new Tier4 on it. 77HP.
Jeff


----------

